# Halloween Event Announcement



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello all,

Unfortunately, it's come to our attention that someone has leaked the answer to the last stage of our Halloween event, The Woods Expedition. It should go without saying that this is poor sportsmanship and once we figure out who it was, they will have all of their candies from this event removed. We put a lot of time and energy into running these events and it's pretty disrespectful to purposely take the fun out of it for everyone.

The current answer is now disabled and a new riddle will be posted within the next few hours. We understand that people want as much time as possible to work on this and are eager to get that last candy, but since someone decided to take it upon themselves to spoil the fun, there will be a few hours of downtime until we can come up with a replacement. We know that every hour is valuable, but this is what happens when people cheat.

That being said, the event is scheduled to end* Wednesday night around midnight EDT*.

Also, please do not post the original answer as this could help someone figure out the new one. Thank you.


*UPDATE*: A new riddle has been posted and is ready to be solved. Remember not to give out the answer it to anyone. Thanks!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

awww noo!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 1, 2016)

What about people who have already figured it out??


----------



## Tensu (Nov 1, 2016)

what??? that really stinks, this took me forever to solve!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 1, 2016)

I didn't do it. I didn't participate. And if I did and did not participate, what would happen?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

:c


----------



## pandapples (Nov 1, 2016)

What was the answer?


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

SMH people gotta ruin everything


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 1, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> What about people who have already figured it out??



I guess they keep it and say they solved the original.


----------



## Tensu (Nov 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> SMH people gotta ruin everything



for real


----------



## Antonio (Nov 1, 2016)

_"This kids, is why we don't get anything good" ~Basic Moms_


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2016)

shame shame.. :[


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Nov 1, 2016)

Shoot;;


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 1, 2016)

Thats so rude... that just makes it harder for everyone to get one!


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you, to who ever stole hours worth of work and progress from many of us, as well as the next few hours which could have been used to solve the first riddle. Whether you leaked the answer for fun, or to help someone, it was wrong and you deserve your punishment BECAUSE NOW WE ALL SUFFER.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2016)

ugh, that's too bad about the answer being leaked, hopefully the new riddle might be a little easier? :c


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> ugh, that's too bad about the answer being leaked, hopefully the new riddle might be a little easier? :c



I pray that it is, because we won't have alot of time to solve it now...


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 1, 2016)

i swear I just got the answer. Can you tell us what the right answer was?


----------



## Chicha (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh wow, that's such a shame. It sucks for everyone all around spending so much time on it, smh. D:

Well, hopefully the next riddle will be a little easier. I couldn't figure it out for the life of me, lol. Maybe we all won't die in the woods after all.


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2016)

So...



Who else is having a great start to November?


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

Noooooo! I just got too the deep woods now I only have little amount of time to solve the new riddle  

whoever did this deserves to be punished


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2016)

CinnamonBuunn said:


> i swear I just got the answer. Can you tell us what the right answer was?



We will announce the original answer at the end of the event, but for now we don't want it posted anywhere else.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 1, 2016)

Jerks!!!! I thought the last part of the event was super fun!!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 1, 2016)

Will the new riddle be the same process as the first one


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

I BEG OF YOU MAKE IT LESS DIFFICULT OML

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even if I don't get the candy, not being able to solve the problem myself bugs me to no end. I have to complete it


----------



## sej (Nov 1, 2016)

ughh omg why do people do this, just why. i feel like i was getting somewhere with the last one :/


----------



## Tensu (Nov 1, 2016)

What will happen to people who worked hard to fairly solve it and have yet to receive their candy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dont wanna go through that again


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

It would be cool if they did the riddles like they did back during the Easter egg hunt!


----------



## sizzi (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, I thought the riddle was fun and whoever leaked it just ruined it for everyone; the mods, the people who completed it and those who haven't had the chance. I hope they are caught as this behavior should not be tolerated over an Internet item 

To the staff: most of us here greatly respect you and enjoy this event. I know it won't help but I apologize that you have had to post this and undergo the level of rudeness someone has shown to you and the forum...


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

Tensu said:


> What will happen to people who worked hard to fairly solve it and have yet to receive their candy?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i dont wanna go through that again



At least you won't have to solve _how_ to solve it though, if it's the same kind of puzzle


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

Omg that's terrible. I hope the new riddle is easier thou lol
Just hearing people talk about it makes me shiver


----------



## thedragmeme (Nov 1, 2016)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH please make it a tad bit easier...you guys make me feel dumber than a box of rocks....and I'm getting a science degree in college


----------



## Tensu (Nov 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> At least you won't have to solve _how_ to solve it though, if it's the same kind of puzzle



That's true. Hopefully it is.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 1, 2016)

I hope it's similar because I JUST figured out how to solve it


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 1, 2016)

On one hand I'm annoyed and disappointed because I was making progress on the riddle. On the other hand, I kept running into problems regarding how I was solving it so I'm kinda relieved. I just hope those of us who haven't solved it yet can manage in the time remaining.


----------



## thedragmeme (Nov 1, 2016)

Ugh I've made no progress... I'm still confused on everything! And what did that audio file mean?!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 1, 2016)

lol yIkEs.. it's 2016 don't ppl have some other better things to do besides ruin a forum event


----------



## Chicha (Nov 1, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Ugh I've made no progress... I'm still confused on everything! And what did that audio file mean?!



It was just an instrumental song to suit the holiday.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey Jeremy, will those of us that figured out the last area and entered the last clue have to redo it?


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Ugh I've made no progress... I'm still confused on everything! And what did that audio file mean?!



Any audio files are just for fun and completely unrelated to any puzzle or riddle. Sorry for any possible confusion, my bad!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, that's awful.

I certainly don't know the answer. I never even entered the Edge of the Woods. Where was the answer leaked? Was it off-site?


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Jeremy, will those of us that figured out the last area and entered the last clue have to redo it?



My name isn't Jeremy, but last I heard the plan is to allow everyone who posted in the thread beforehand the time we know the spoiler was posted to pass without issue. Anyone who posted _afterwards_ will likely have to complete it again as we can't really know either way how you obtained the answer, unfortunately.

EDIT: I'm now realizing that isn't so helpful since most wouldn't know the exact time... I'm not sure if there's any reason not to reveal that yet, but I won't just in case.


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> My name isn't Jeremy, but last I heard the plan is to allow everyone who posted in the thread beforehand the time we know the spoiler was posted to pass without issue. Anyone who posted _afterwards_ will likely have to complete it again as we can't really know either way how you obtained the answer, unfortunately.
> 
> EDIT: I'm now realizing that isn't so helpful since most wouldn't know the exact time... I'm not sure if there's any reason not reveal that yet, but I won't just in case.



Ahhh ok. I have no idea what time that was. This was my fav part of this event btw!!! I luv riddles like that!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kk well I'm
At work now. I'll chk back in later. Thx Jubs!


----------



## Tensu (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin, will the next riddle be in the same format of the last one?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh no I posted around the time it leaked.... Not going through that torture again...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Are you guys still investigating who leaked the answer? Or has that already been done?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Wow, that's awful.
> 
> I certainly don't know the answer. I never even entered the Edge of the Woods. Where was the answer leaked? Was it off-site?



I heard it was leaked on Discord, there's no point checking now since it was probably removed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> I heard it was leaked on Discord, there's no point checking now since it was probably removed.



I haven't went there today. Even if it was deleted, I'm not going back there until it's over.


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> Any audio files are just for fun and completely unrelated to any puzzle or riddle. Sorry for any possible confusion, my bad!



But Justin...






What is a pumpkin?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> Any audio files are just for fun and completely unrelated to any puzzle or riddle. Sorry for any possible confusion, my bad!



.....candehhhh.....


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 1, 2016)

Nah...I am actually mad...


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> Any audio files are just for fun and completely unrelated to any puzzle or riddle. Sorry for any possible confusion, my bad!



the pumkin audio clip got me lol, that poor guy sounded like he had crippling depression and was forced to talk about it


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm so happy the audio file reappeared on my screen. I'll never take you for granted again ;A;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 1, 2016)

You know... If they are changing the riddle.... Shouldn't they put more time now then what it's to be shorten for?


----------



## Araie (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, that's pretty low. Thanks for remaking a riddle for us though rather than just throwing out the event. Sorry about what happened.


----------



## hestu (Nov 1, 2016)

If any of us who solved the first puzzle also manage to solve the second, do we get a second candy?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 1, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> If any of us who solved the first puzzle also manage to solve the second, do we get a second candy?



That sounds pretty unfair lol. o:


----------



## Heyden (Nov 1, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> If any of us who solved the first puzzle also manage to solve the second, do we get a second candy?


nah that would be cruel


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2016)

hillaruhsaur said:


> If any of us who solved the first puzzle also manage to solve the second, do we get a second candy?



It kinda does sound unfair too in my opinion. The puzzle was to test your intelligence and not how early you got the previous challenges completed. People who might've just started wouldn't get the chance to have two candies even if they could solve both riddles


----------



## Capeet (Nov 1, 2016)

It only takes one person doing wrong to ruin everyone's fun and hard work. Whoever did that, the least they could do now is to turn themselves in, at least save you the trouble of tracking them down.. Eiher way, thanks staff for taking the additional effort to make a new riddle.


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

Can I have two candies if I promise to gift one to a friend 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> It only takes one person doing wrong to ruin everyone's fun and hard work. Whoever did that, the least they could do now is to turn themselves in,



They did


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 1, 2016)

how any people have solved the final challenge now?

and is there anyway to turn off the pumpkin/candy audio once so i dont have to click pause every time i load a new thread from the Woods??


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2016)

tomorrow at midnight isnt enough time to solve a riddle!


----------



## hestu (Nov 1, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> That sounds pretty unfair lol. o:



Yeah I didn't think so either, jw if it would be worth it to try to solve the next one


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> how any people have solved the final challenge now?
> 
> and is there anyway to turn off the pumpkin/candy audio once so i dont have to click pause every time i load a new thread from the Woods??



There's an x on the top right corner of the audio section


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 1, 2016)

Who is the culprit?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 1, 2016)

I keep checking back to see if it's posted yet.  I know it probably takes a while to make a new one but I had JUST figured it out. At least I think I had. Not going to bother to see if it made sense now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Who is the culprit?



That's something only the staff can know, other than the user who's responsible. They have a policy where they cannot discuss one users' troubles in front of someone else.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 1, 2016)

are you kidding me

RIP orange candy, I doubt I'll have enough time to solve it tomorrow unless I get extremely lucky or a miracle happens

and it sucks too because I finally figured out part of it hnnn


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Who is the culprit?



The staff doesn't want it to be some widely known thing. I also think it'd be best if names weren't released. It could lead to a lot of people misbehaving out of anger or something.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Nov 1, 2016)

I think this is gonna end while im at school and tbt is blocked on the school computers

great all my wasted time and i wont even get to attempt the next one 

cri

- - - Post Merge - - -

can we not have an extra day because of this happening or something >.<


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

Whoever the culprit is the at least should give everyone a formal apology!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh no, I just unlocked the riddle section this afternoon too. I had no idea what any of it met though. Hopefully the next one is a bit easier.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> My name isn't Jeremy, but last I heard the plan is to allow everyone who posted in the thread beforehand the time we know the spoiler was posted to pass without issue. Anyone who posted _afterwards_ will likely have to complete it again as we can't really know either way how you obtained the answer, unfortunately.
> 
> EDIT: I'm now realizing that isn't so helpful since most wouldn't know the exact time... I'm not sure if there's any reason not to reveal that yet, but I won't just in case.





Yes it is

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry I had to


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Greninja said:


> Whoever the culprit is the at least should give everyone a formal apology!



Pretty sure when they get caught, they're going to be suspended or banned.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Pretty sure when they get caught, they're going to be suspended or banned.



but still before the Mods ban the culprit *they* should apologize in this or another thread


----------



## N a t (Nov 1, 2016)

Greninja said:


> but still before the Mods ban the culprit *they* should apologize in this or another thread



I don't think they would. They'd have a lot of angry messages.


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I don't think they would. They'd have a lot of angry messages.



close the tread right after then?


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd hate for people to go on a witch hunt if they revealed who did it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

When the culprit gets caught, will it be announced that the culprit is caught?


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

Greninja said:


> close the tread right after then?



PMs and VMs are a thing


----------



## Greninja (Nov 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> PMs and VMs are a thing



if your banned no vms! though pms im not sure about


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 1, 2016)

Let it go, folks.




Even if they did reveal it, people would just harass the person about it.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 1, 2016)

Well that sucks.
At least I haven't made it that far yet haha.


----------



## seliph (Nov 1, 2016)

If they revealed them the problem would turn into a bigger problem.


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm getting very close to just locking this thread. To be quite frank, it's not really anyone's business as to the finer details of whom or whether they are caught. Those are private matters we take care of behind the scenes. This isn't something we would normally even announce at all if we weren't changing it and needed to explain why.

That being said, _~the mysterious puzzle master~_ is on the case now and it'll be ready soon. Thanks to the wonderful drivers of America, we had a delay, but everything is okay now.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> Hey guys, I'm getting very close to just locking this thread. To be quite frank, it's not really anyone's business as to the finer details of whom or whether they are caught. Those are private matters we take care of behind the scenes. This isn't something we would normally even announce at all if we weren't changing it and needed to explain why.
> 
> That being said, _~the mysterious puzzle master~_ is on the case now and it'll be ready soon. Thanks to the wonderful drivers of America, we had a delay, but everything is okay now.



I am pretty sure we are not in the same America..


----------



## Taj (Nov 1, 2016)

Wonderful Drivers of America=One of the mods use Uber


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 1, 2016)

Go mysterious puzzle master goooo!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 1, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Wonderful Drivers of America=One of the mods use Uber



I think he meant somebody was playing golf, and they had to wait for them to hole out the 18th green before work could begin on a remastered riddle...   Americans are some of the best drivers on the PGA pro tour...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2016)

Our riddle master has recovered enough from her brush with death to post a new code! If you haven't received the orange candy yet, you'll have 24 hours to solve it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Our riddle master has recovered enough from her brush with death to post a new code! If you haven't received the orange candy yet, you'll have 24 hours to solve it.



That's good. I hope it doesn't get ruined like the last one.


----------

